# Just out of the paint shop



## Big4fan (Aug 29, 2010)

Just out of the paint shop & ready to hit the rails.

Here's how they arrived:










Here they are now:










Used ink to stain the deck then a coat of creosote (brown/black mix) deck looks sun bleached in exposed areas.

Fun project, now on to the Kits Santa brought.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Nice job.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Ditto ... I like the dark green color.

TJ


----------



## kursplat (Dec 8, 2010)

good looking car and load. 5 or 6 cars all decked out like that would look even better


----------

